# First time watcher. Any tips on Mt. Baldy stage?



## Rival (Jan 19, 2011)

It's gonna be my first year attending the amgen tour, so any suggestions on where to watch it from? I wanted to be somewhere near the finish. Should I ride up there? Can you drive your car up there? Any suggestions/ tips are greatly appreciated. I'm so stoked to see them on Saturday!!


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Parking on Baldy Road closes as soon as the spots fill up Friday night. I am going to try and park up there sometime on Friday if there is anything available if not I am riding up on Saturday morning.
http://www.tourofcalifornia-claremont.org/


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

Congrats on picking one of the most challenging stages to watch as a spectator. 

http://www.abendig.com/atoc7.pdf


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

This should help: Stage 7 Spectator Guide
http://www.tourofcalifornia-claremont.org/documents/Stage7SpectatorGuide.pdf

An excerpt:


*Race finish at the Mt Baldy Ski Lifts parking lot​*

. Great place to watch the race, but the most difficult place to get to. There is no parking available to the public. This area has such limited parking, that even the race itself does not have enough space and will need to use a shuttle service from several miles away. Realistically, the closest parking is going to be more than five miles away. To get to the finish area, you will need to walk or ride your bike. 
WARNING: much of the six miles _[?? I think it's closer to 4 mi_] from the Mt Baldy Village to the finish line is 10-15% and the descent is just as dangerous as the ascent is hard.​



Detailed race qeue sheet, with time estimates:
http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/docroot/media/2011/11-AToC-Stage-7-Log.pdf?0


If you're not at the top at least 45 min before the race is scheduled to arrive, there's a good chance the final Mt Baldy road will be closed even to amateur cyclists.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Anyone have an idea if a motorcycle can go just about anywhere, parallel parking along the road with spectators/bicycles? Or would they be limited to automobile parking areas?  


**


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

I am sure they can but I am not sure they will get up there after they close the roads?


----------



## Rival (Jan 19, 2011)

GRR and GMR close at 10am on raceday. Planning to park up there at 6am and ride up to where the road splits


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

according to the reports it closes at 10 or sooner when ever the parking fills up i think.


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

A suggestion for some folks - take your bike on an early train to Claremont, and ride to wherever you want. Roads may close to cars at 10am but probably later for cyclists if you're already pedaling up.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

what a great day on the mountain! 

Parked below Baldy Village and rode up the switchbacks to the summit, watched the race from the top. Then rode down afterwards amongst a couple Pros. Good stuff.

hope y'all made it up as well.


----------



## Rival (Jan 19, 2011)

We got parking right at the 1k marker for the first KOM. It was a great day hope they continue to do it at Mt. Baldy


----------

